# How to get her to drink more?



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay I swear I just have this last post to make about health issues right now! I feel like I keep making new threads! Anyways.. Since Maddie hasn't been as active in the past few days she hasn't been drinking as much which means.. she isn't peeing as much. 

Maddie isn't really food orientated. Today she's barely drank anything until we gave her a bit of lactose-free milk because she was refusing water. After she ran around she did drink some water but only out of a glass cup I was holding and not her normal water dish. I think I am going to buy her a glass water dish opposed to her stainless steel one. Maybe water tastes better out of there. Also she won't drink water unless it is super cold.

I have a such a diva on my hands! 

Besides having her run ( which is not happening until I am 100% sure she can handle it ) or giving her a kong with peanut butter, she isn't interested in liquids.

Sigh! Help!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd ask the vet about syringing fluids.

Our holistic vet has cleared me to do it with Grace whenever I feel it's needed.... Grace is not a drinker.

I do tiny amounts during the day.

You could try ice cubes or sometimes Grace will do diluted apple juice...

Try a glass... I know that sounds odd, but Grace loves to drink out of the small glasses we have (maybe 4 oz).... or she loves to drink out of the little medicine cups LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

A little chicken broth added may work too


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Okay I swear I just have this last post to make about health issues right now! I feel like I keep making new threads! Anyways.. Since Maddie hasn't been as active in the past few days she hasn't been drinking as much which means.. she isn't peeing as much.
> 
> Maddie isn't really food orientated. Today she's barely drank anything until we gave her a bit of lactose-free milk because she was refusing water. After she ran around she did drink some water but only out of a glass cup I was holding and not her normal water dish. I think I am going to buy her a glass water dish opposed to her stainless steel one. Maybe water tastes better out of there. Also she won't drink water unless it is super cold.
> 
> ...





Grace'sMom said:


> I'd ask the vet about syringing fluids.
> 
> Our holistic vet has cleared me to do it with Grace whenever I feel it's needed.... Grace is not a drinker.
> 
> ...


Our fluffs are something else. LOL Spoiled and they know what they want and like! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When I first brought Tessa home, she wasn't much of a drinker. I started soaking her kibble for about 10 minutes with warm water (about 3 Tablespoons for 1/4 c. kibble) and that did 2 things - it brought out the aroma in the food so that she was more attracted to it and it also got more water in her. Once I started doing that, she was no longer a picky eater and I no longer worried about the amount of fluids she was getting.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

When I want Lily to drink water and I'm worried that she hasn't had enough I get a BIG soup spoon out of the drawer and she will gladly drink the water from it. LOL :aktion033: Wanda


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

My JRT Daisy will not drink any kind of water at all! It can be in any kind of bowl and any temperature. I put water in her food, and that helps a lot!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will have to try them! I've discovered that she will drink more if I hold a glass and it has to be a glass cup that is extremely cold. Yesterday she wasn't peeing so I filled her kong up with food and peanut butter and that made her drink a bunch.

Oh this girl stresses me out!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Sometimes dogs also like to drink out of those little rabbit feeder bottles. They are kind of fun an different and maybe she'd be open to that?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are spoiled aren't they? My two have taken to refusing water that isn't fresh out if the fridge and to top it off they won't drink out of a used bowl. Lol. They literally watch us cleaning the bowl.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Does she eat wet or dry food. There is a big difference between water consumption for wet fed vs. dry fed dogs. Wet diets provide at least 40% of the daily water requirement for most dogs. Dogs tend to drink what they need unless there is an underlying health issue.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Jamiemarie said:


> Sometimes dogs also like to drink out of those little rabbit feeder bottles. They are kind of fun an different and maybe she'd be open to that?


 
Really :blink: I wouldnt think of them wanting to drink out of something like that?????


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Really :blink: I wouldnt think of them wanting to drink out of something like that?????


My Kelly LOVES her water bottle! I was washing it in the sink the other day and when she realized I had her bottle she started whining and jumping up to try and get it. Even if I'm just filling it up she goes crazy excited, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Two of my three are camel mixes.  I've tried everything. I add extra water to their food, drinking from the fountain (they seem to prefer running water). I even tried syringing water into their mouths but that would usually lead to a lot of sputtering and coughing so I would have to do it very slow and it seemed like I was torturing them. What has worked best of all, hands down, is mixing a little Answers Raw Goat Milk into a water bowl and giving it to them. At first, you add enough goat's milk until they drink it, then you start to give it to them more and more dilute as they catch on. My pups LOVE it. No more struggling!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

When Dolly was sick, the vet told me to give her some lemon lime gatorade or pedialyte.


----------

